# Omnistor electric side step



## Raydon (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all,

Can somebody tell me how to clean/adust my omnistor side step at the moment it some times only moves a inch or two then stops I have to try closing or opening a few times and push with my feet to get it to work :evil: 

Cheers
Ray


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi Raydon,
Electric steps can get bunged up with road muck, try cleaning and lubricating moving parts. Failing that check the fuse by removing the switch housing and make sure it is sound and properly seated.
viator


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I would second the advice given. Lots of muck gets kicked up and so it probably just needs a good clean.Hopefully you will then find all works well.

Good luck


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Small note of caution. In my Hymer manual it tells me to keep the step clean but NOT to lubricate the mechanism as that can attract road dirt which, then acts as an abrasive and damages the linkages.


----------



## Raydon (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for all getting back to but I was aware it needed cleaning I asked HOW to clean it when I look at the bottom of the step it just appeares all enclosed the bottom looks like it has a plate that should unscrew but I did not want to try in case the whole thing fell apart and I could not put it back together, so would I just take of the bottom plate and clean it. 

Cheers
Ray


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just to resurrect this thread, I am working on my "lazy" Omnistore 450 step at the moment.

What a load of bother it is to gain access!

In the descriptions front, rear and side refer to looking at the step raher than the vehicle.

Basically there are two screws either side at the front and two either side at the rear.

These eight screws hold the step box together as they are fastened through the mounting brackets into the aluminum side pieces.

On our Hymer the brackets are pop-riveted onto the vehicle chassis so complete removal is not practicable.

Undoing the eight screws (with difficulty!) allows the box to drop down BUT if you can, extend the step first as it makes it easier to clear the rubber seal strip through the slot.

Now, because the front and rear brackets keep everything aligned but as they are left behind on the vehicle, the whole lot will fall to bits as the side aluminum pieces have nothing to keep them in place!

The motor drives a worm gear that reduces speed (& increases torque) that drives a large cogged shaft that then drives two cogged wheels that drive the two cantilever arms that drive the step in and out.
The motor reverses by reversing the polarity.

The reason for our step being slow is that the worm gear box seems very stiff.
It is not possible to dismantle the worm gear box, other than to remove the motor assembly.
I have cleaned the grease out as much as possible by squirting in copious amounts of IPA (alcohol).
I then stuffed in some new grease and oil but it is not easy because it is all enclosed.
The gearbox appears to be marginally less stiff but does get warm when rotated. I suspect that I will need a new motor/gearbox assembly eventually but I don't know if it as available as a spare.

Getting the whole caboodle back together is a nightmare as everything falls to bits as it is manoevered back up under the van onto the brackets.

Ensure that the two cantilever arms are symmetrical *before* reassembling as otherwise you will need to remove it all again.

Incidentally, even if you don't want to remove the entire assembly for cleaning and possible repair, here is a description of how the step slides.

In the two side aluminum assemblies, which are very strong, there are four (two either side) nylon glides fixed to them.

The bottom of each side of the step rests on these glides which are sort of U shaped (squared off) which also keep the step aligned at the sides and also take the weight on the rear two on their top surfaces when you stand on the step.

Obviously loads of muck can get in and clog the guides/glides.

I would recommend that the side runners of the step are kept clean with a damp cloth.
The best way of keeping the nylons slides and general interior of the box clean would be to use compressed air.
DO NOT use any grease, oil or even WD40 on the slides, they will just cause grit to stick and roughen the surfaces.
If anything use that PTFE dry lubricant, squirted along the sides of the step.

Phew - I hope all that makes sense!

If anyone knows of a part number or source for the motor/gearbox assembly the please let me know.

Off now to remove it all again to get it aligned properly......!

Oh blast it - it's raining!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi pippin
I bet it took longer to ype your reply than renovate the step.

Chers Dave P


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you can`t get hold of ptfe dry film lube use Graphite dry lube
Cheers Dave P


----------

